# minivanlife



## Spazz (Oct 28, 2021)

Like most people who have lived in a four door sedan for three months or longer, I am not overly depressed about my new-to-me minivan's gas mileage.

I am, however, needing a bit of a reality check about budgeting for a valve cover gasket before looking at cute videos on YouTube and imagining how cute Tara would look with fairy lights and a mandala bedspread.

I have limited mechanical skills, limited electrical skills, limited plumbing skills, limited building skills, and a limited budget, and Tara, my Dodge Grand Caravan is almost fifteen years old and has 192,000 miles on her.

I think she's pretty awesome anyway.


----------



## Bugs Moss (Aug 8, 2022)

I'll be getting a minivan here soon, and slowly transitioning. Setting aside some of your budget/savings for repairs is pretty important. I hope you can get your valve cover gasket soon!


----------



## Vandimonium Prime (Aug 8, 2022)

I sold my dodge grand caravan, an got a class c last fall. The extra room is nice.


----------



## Spazz (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm actually getting comfortable with the smaller space in exchange for more gas mileage and manueverability after almost a year.

It was a big change from an '89 Honda Accord and rented stix n brix, so i'd advise new minivan folks to give it a bit of time.

I was camping with a bunch of Class C and up folks when the price of gas was at its highest in the US. They were landlocked, retired, didn't have storage units, and reminded me that we had already made our choices.

It was good to be able to pick up people's groceries for them and find things in my storage unit to help them. It made me appreciate what i have.

I still feel that diversity is strength and am back in an area where minivans camp with class Cs and folks in cars, bikes, and tents.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm on my 4th minivan. 1 chevy astrovan, 2 dodge caravans and now a mercury Monterey. 

I like the caravans the best, especially the way the seats fold down.. Best thing about a minivan is how invisible you are. Cops don't pay attention as you drive by in a mommy missile. No one notices you at night. Prefect stealth vehicle.


----------



## Overgrown (Sep 13, 2022)

Just purchased a Dodge Caravan with the intent to build it out, so far have a bluetti powerbank a maxair fan, and a fridge (the name escapes me at the moment) just kinda going over things in my head.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2022)

i've seen some awesome youtube videos of the builds people make in those caravans that are pretty darn nice.


----------

